# First smoked cheese w/pics



## so ms smoker (Jan 2, 2012)

A friend recently told me they had a 2 lb block of sharp cheddar cheese. All I c "do you want it smoked?"  She said sure, so I gave it a try. Sliced it into 8 chunks , wrapped in a single layer of cheese cloth, and hung from a rack in the smoker. I put ice in the water pan, even though outside temps were about 60. Loaded 2 rows of the AMNPS with apple pellets and let it go.That was last Monday. Waiting for the second week to pass to try it. ould say was


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to take a class on how to post pics lol!

Mike


----------



## big casino (Jan 2, 2012)

looks pretty good


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

That is a good looking cheese smoke I have not seen the cheesecloth used before - nice idea


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree, great idea with the cheesecloth. 

Beautiful color on the cheese too!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 2, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> That is a good looking cheese smoke I have not seen the cheesecloth used before - nice idea







SmokinAl said:


> I agree, great idea with the cheesecloth.
> 
> Beautiful color on the cheese too!


  I saw that used somewhere on this forum and it worked out great. Don't have to worry about the cheese sticking to the racks.

   Thanks for the comments.

Mike


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

Great idea hangin the chees. I hope that the ones I have in the smoker right now look as good as yous do.

Here are the ones I just put on.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2012)

Great idea on the cheese cloth. Nice looking smoked cheese


----------



## cheesemeat (Jan 2, 2012)

That cheddar looks so good


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheese good waiting for cheese suxs


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 3, 2012)

Great color on that Cheddar for sure.  And like the others said, the cheese cloth idea is pretty cool!  Might have to give that a try myself!

-Salt


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 8, 2012)

And two weeks latter... GOOD cheese! No wonder people manage to wait! That is good stuff!

Mike


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## eman (Jan 8, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> And two weeks latter... GOOD cheese! No wonder people manage to wait! That is good stuff!
> 
> Mike




the more it ages the smoother it gets.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome looking cheese.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2012)

thats came out nice. just put some smoked chhese i made on a pizza and it is awesome. !

good job


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheese cloth what a great idea!.  smoked cheese on a pizza??? my local pizza guy said bring the smoked cheese and i will make the pies and one was a smoked oyster/cheese pie and i have to tell you ...UNBELIVABLE!  Tom


----------



## gersus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 22, 2012)

looks great. i just started some swiss, sharp cheddar and mozzarella. hope it turns out looking like yours.


----------

